# Keyboard controller recomendations ?



## mfny (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi all,

Looking for a keyboard controller:

61+ Key
Transport control
"Compact" design

Budget would be about £150, new or used.


----------



## scoringdreams (Nov 17, 2019)

At that price point, I would probably consider Novation or Nektar product ranges...

Otherwise, I would recommend saving up for a NI Komplete Kontrol which I appreciate for it's built and reliability.

Also, compact might vary to your specifications / needs.


----------



## mfny (Nov 17, 2019)

To clarify by compact I mean the unit is just as big as it has to be to fit "the stuff" in so to speak.

Not going down the NI route hardware wise, got seriously burned by NI with a recent purchase of a Traktor Control S2 MK3 which had issues and NI's attitude to my complaints and issues was frankly terrible.

I don't need a controller with fancy pads etc ether, I have a Presonus Atom for that. Just need a basic solid 61 key keyboard.



scoringdreams said:


> At that price point, I would probably consider Novation or Nektar product ranges...
> 
> Otherwise, I would recommend saving up for a NI Komplete Kontrol which I appreciate for it's built and reliability.
> 
> Also, compact might vary to your specifications / needs.


----------



## Maximvs (Nov 17, 2019)

I have recently open a thread asking for some recommendation about a good 61 keys controller but so far no one has replied... Like you* mfny *I am looking for a solid 61 controller and from what I have researched these four models may be fine for what we are looking for:

- Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol A61
- Nektar Impact GX 61
- Nektar Impact LX61+
- M-Audio Keystation 61 MK3

Out of the four I am leaning more towards the M-Audio Keystation 61 MK3 but haven't discarded the others

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 17, 2019)

its a personal decision based on different preferences. Try them all. I personally put keybed feel at a top priority and I like the KK stuff he best of those you asked about. But there are other factors and preferences and it really comes down to you.


----------



## mfny (Nov 17, 2019)

I could try NI again, but I had a bad experience last time ..



Dewdman42 said:


> its a personal decision based on different preferences. Try them all. I personally put keybed feel at a top priority and I like the KK stuff he best of those you asked about. But there are other factors and preferences and it really comes down to you.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 17, 2019)

My second choice, based on feel, was the Akai line of controllers. 

I personally do not like the feel of the Nectar stuff at all, nor M-Audio, but everyone has their own opinions about that.

I don't like Novation keybed feel either.


----------



## mfny (Nov 21, 2019)

So my choices controller wise as of now are the following(used): M-Audio Code 61, Novation Impulse 61, Roland A-500


----------



## motomotomoto (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey there, I’m facing the same decision. Been considering a komplete control 49a, m audio key station, or akai. I play piano so would be nice to have full size keys.


----------



## bill5 (Jan 24, 2020)

bump - anyone used these? These are modestly priced units I'm considering (new only). I like that the M-Audio is semi-weighted, though I wonder just how that translates:



https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ImpactGX61--nektar-impact-gx61-keyboard-controller




https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/KeyStatn3-61--m-audio-keystation-61-mk3-keyboard-controller


----------

